# P9 850w 48h Austausch



## Yanzco (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich habe mein P9 vor weniger als einem Jahr geholt.Nun wollte ich den 48h Austausch machen, habe euch auch die Rechnung , Serienummer.Name-Adresse und das Problem geschickt doch keine Antwort.
Meldet ihr euch überhaupt oder geht alles  ohne Nachricht seinen Lauf


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Yanzco

An welche eMail Adresse hast du uns wie kontaktiert?
Und wann hast du uns kontaktiert?


----------



## Yanzco (12. Dezember 2011)

Am Samstag habe ich das kontakt Formular auf eure website benutzt(darum weiß ich die email nicht)und heute an info@be-quit.com  die Rechnung,Seriennummer  undAdresse die email Adresse hatte mir ein netter Herr am Telefon gegeben


----------



## Yanzco (12. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt habe ich eine Email von Listan bekommen das ich das NT einschicken soll aber warum die P9 serie hat doch einen H48 austausch


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Der Vor Ort Austausch gilt nur im ersten Jahr nach Erwerb des Gerätes.
Sollte dein Gerät noch kein Jahr alt sein, solltest du dem Mitarbeiter, der dir die eMail sendete, antworten.


----------



## Yanzco (12. Dezember 2011)

So habe  mit einen netten Herrn Telefoniert er hatte sich verguckt und 29.11 gelesen statt 29.12


----------



## Yanzco (14. Dezember 2011)

48h vorbei leider noch kein Netzteil


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Yanzco

Ich denke, dass dein Netzteil nicht am Montag unser Haus verlassen haben könnte sondern erst am Dienstag, daher denke ich, dass du dein Austauschgerät morgen erhalten wirst...


----------

